# Wishing everyone here a very Merry Christmas :)



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Really glad I found this place, and have totally enjoyed meeting all you cool dudes......... (even if some of you are _'old guys'_...... LOL!) 

Hope you all-- _my friends_-- have a _very_ *Merry and Blessed Christmas*, _and _a very prosperous *New Year*! :thumbsup:










Before I jumped in my Chevy to give old Santa a hand, I _had_ to give Frankie his gift....... 








He's been wanting a pony for the _longest_ time. Hope he's happy now, and quits stomping around the place all the time...... *LOL!*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pics! Merry Christmas to you too..wishing you lots of kits under your tree.

Steve


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy NewYear to everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

also wishing everyone Happy Holidays and John you must be some kind of computer graphics wizard those are great,guessing thats your hand and maybe a box in your collection,not sure how you did it but looks great


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy Holiday's......And may the New Year ,,,,, Be a Good Year to All.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Have great christmas & new year!!-dom


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My family and I wanted to join in and wish everyone a wonderful Christmas, Hanukkah or whatever holiday everyone wishes to celebrate. 

And I'm hoping for plenty of models under the Christmas tree myself, Steve


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to each and every one of you guys here! Hope the Lord keeps ya'll safe in your travels to see your families! 

Mo


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all - I got my wish today - here's what I got from my wife and kids:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year to everyone here. I got a deluxe Batmobile from my oldest son along with a Batpod. The pile is going to topple over if I'm not careful now.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nice haul Scott some great stuff there,but what is the mold and cast kit about ? is it resin ? or some other material ?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

You've got it - that's a resin casting kit my wife bought me. She had heard me comment a few times about how I wish I had a certain part, but in clear - or how I comment sometimes about how I wish I had more of a specific part for other uses. She figured that this way I can make my own copies of stuff that I want to, and if I ever make my own stuff, I can make copies of those as well. It's gonna be fun learning how to cast things in resin.


----------

